# Donating my Bionic



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess when the PRIME eventually gets released i will be giving my Bionic to another developer to help get the wheels turning since we only have a couple of developers for the Bionic. DEVS get at me if your interested!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> I guess when the PRIME eventually gets released i will be giving my Bionic to another developer to help get the wheels turning since we only have a couple of developers for the Bionic. DEVS get at me if your interested!


I for one am interested, I have my work listed previously in the other giveaway page. I have at least 5 roms to my name and 4 devices that I have done work for (I only own 1 currently, my D2G)


----------

